# God is good!!!!



## "CB" 257 (Mar 15, 2016)

I am one proud Pap. My grandson Tristen accepted Jesus Christ as his Lord and personal savior a few weeks ago and was baptized Sunday. I am so proud of him. Thank you      Jesus!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 15, 2016)

you have every right to be proud ..

congrats to you and the family ...


----------



## j_seph (Mar 15, 2016)

Praise God


----------



## stripers online (Mar 16, 2016)

congrats! God Bless


----------



## speedcop (Mar 17, 2016)

Glad to know he is now the property of the Lord. Congrats to all of you, im sure you all played a big part in this.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 17, 2016)

That's awesome.. Congrats


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 21, 2016)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 19, 2016)

Great news!!!


----------



## Ihunt (Jun 17, 2016)

I cried my eyes out when my son got baptized. I know how proud you are.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jun 29, 2016)

Praise God Almighty!


----------

